# Future and Current Public Observation Decks in Dubai



## Trances (May 19, 2003)

*Future and Current Public/Private Observation Decks/Areas in Dubai*

Just making a list. Of current and future desks. Add your own and post views if you got them !

*Current*
*
1. Burj Al Arab Of course *
Costly resultant that nay one can go to for view, drink and meal 
*
2. Top of Emirates Tower Hotel *
Not Public but easy to get up to the top floor of the Floors that sevice the hotel rooms on top a public restaurants that you can dine as paying customer 

*Future
*
*2006 Dubai Pearl Hotel Tower .* 
Top floor of this 287 Meter hotel will have public observation deck.

*2008 The Burj Dubai *
will have a deck over 640/880 meters tall ( guess given info) that will be open to the public for a free and for you important people private club above that. 

*2009 the The Pinnacle *
no word but its to be expected it will hae one over 600 meters

Any where else where you can get up and get a view of Dubai ?


----------



## Trances (May 19, 2003)

And how could i forget

*World Trade Center * 1979 149 m
Had a restaurant but now closed

+ Another new one
*Fortune Tower * 2006 Height 150 or so but 36 Floor
Which will grace us with a revolving restaurant over JLT


----------



## Dubai-Lover (Jul 4, 2004)

hyatt regency revolving restaurant al dawaar
i guess the hotel tower only is 20 floors, but a nice view from there


----------



## Trances (May 19, 2003)

*Rydges Hotel Restaurant* ( are 4 or 5 )
Its down in Satwa its only 9 floors but has good view as all in the area it faces are low rise


----------



## Duboy (Jun 28, 2004)

Good idea for a post trances.
i could think of one more, although only 25 floors high.

*Hyatt Regency Deira* 1979 , 100m(?)
The Dawaar revolving restaurant...atop the 25th floor

cheerz, anyone have anymore?


----------



## Duboy (Jun 28, 2004)

Oh, late post..i see Dubai lover already mentioned it...ah well!


----------



## Trances (May 19, 2003)

i have never been to that one !
wish i had now would have been nice maybe next year


----------



## AltinD (Jul 15, 2004)

Grosvenor House by Le Meridien. Observetion dect on the 44 floor, part of Grosvenour Club and accessable by members only..


----------



## AltinD (Jul 15, 2004)

Trances said:


> i have never been to that one !
> wish i had now would have been nice maybe next year


Been once, but food is expansive.

I've been some 5 times on the top of the Burj Al Arab though. Drinks and coctails on the bar are cheaper then in Vu's on the top of Emirates tower Hotel. Strange but true.


----------



## Trances (May 19, 2003)

i thought that the Grosvenor House but thats private 
how would you gain access become a memeber ?


----------



## AltinD (Jul 15, 2004)

Or be in the company of a member.


----------



## Trances (May 19, 2003)

dang i gotta make some new important friends


----------

